
Bravatar - necenzurat
http://www.bravatar.me
======
impostervt
My inner-grunge-teenager-anarchist dislikes people basing their identity on
their possesions.

Actually, my currently-thirty-year-old-married-with-kids-and-a-mortgage
dislikes, too.

Beautiful site, though.

